
The best book to give to each kind of person - hcarlens
https://medium.com/all-about-books/16-books-that-make-for-perfect-gifts-68f9ddb8a5f8
======
hcarlens
I am trying to promote giving books as gifts because they are affordable,
lovable, and easy to gift on afterwards.

I wrote this list of books as a starting point for people who aren't sure what
to get. Let me know if you think there are any others I should include!

